# Treffen (German verb) = wiedergeben?



## eno2

Hallo,
treffen | Deutsch » Niederländisch | PONS
Ik kan maar niet begrijpen waarom Pons het Duitse  'treffen' vertaalt  in de betekenis van 'wiedergeben' als 'treffen (Ned) en 'raken' (Ned).
Wat heeft 'wiedergeben'  met 'treffen' (Duits werkwoord) te maken?


----------



## Syzygy

Ik denk dat het in dit geval om het gebruik van 'treffen' in zinnen zoals "Das trifft es."/"Das trifft den Punkt." gaat. Hier betekent het min of meer 'Wat je zegt, slaat de spijker op de kop.' En in het Duits zou je dit ook (omslachtig) met 'wiedergeben' kunnen zeggen: "Was du sagst, gibt den tatsächlichen Sachverhalt exakt wieder." Maar ik weet niet zeker of je de Nederlandse woorden 'raken' of 'treffen' ook in deze context kan gebruiken.


----------



## eno2

Dank je voor de reactie. Ja, dat zou kunnen. Inderdaad.  Vertalen van *'EXACT* wiedergeben' naar treffen: dat kan. Of treffen (omslachtig) vertalen als 'exact wiedergeben'. Dat is iets wat onmiddellijk terecht opgemerkt is in de (latere) Duitse forumversie van deze draad. Treffen (das deutsche Verb) = wiedergeben? 

Dat maakt, dat bij Pons *'exact' *ontbreekt bij de betekenis  2.1 'wiedergeben' van het Duitse 'treffen', dat het gelijkschakelt met het Nederlandse 'treffen' in die particuliere betekenis. En het was dat ontbreken dat mijn  onbegrip veroorzaakte.


----------



## Red Arrow

Syzygy said:


> Maar ik weet niet zeker of je de Nederlandse woorden 'raken' of 'treffen' ook in deze context kan gebruiken.


Nee. Volgens de Van Dale betekent "Je treft het" dat je geluk hebt. Dat heb ik nog nooit gehoord.
https://www.vandale.nl/gratis-woordenboek/nederlands/betekenis/treffen#.XOFcRqRcJPY
Dat treft! = Wat een toeval dat ik jou hier tegenkom! (net als in het Duits, toch?)


----------



## Syzygy

Red Arrow said:


> Dat treft! = Wat een toeval dat ik jou hier tegenkom! (net als in het Duits, toch?)


In het Duits kan je over een situatie zeggen: 'Das trifft sich gut!' = 'Dat komt goed uit.'
Maar hier heeft 'treffen' niet de letterlijke betekenis van een ontmoeting, dus het is waarschijnlijk niet precies hetzelfde als de Nederlandse uitdrukking.


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow said:


> Nee.


 
Dat botst dan vierkant met wat ik  in #3 aan Syzygy antwoordde. Daar kunnen we dan een boompje over opzetten, waar ik niet veel zin in heb, omdat er voor mij geen probleem is tussen het Duitse en het Nederlandse 'treffen'. Mijn probleem was met 'wiedergeben' en dat probleem is opgelost door de tovoeging van 'exact'. Treffen= Exact wiedergeben.



> Volgens de Van Dale betekent "Je treft het" dat je geluk hebt. Dat heb ik nog nooit gehoord.



Nou, die opmerking begrijp ik dan ook weer niet. Voor mij  betekent  'je treft het' wel degelijk dat je geluk hebt. Je wil iets en je vraagt iets en de ander reageert met 'je treft het'. (Het is er of hij kan het doen, geven of antwoorden). Waarom zou je dat niet horen?



Red Arrow said:


> Dat treft! = Wat een toeval dat ik jou hier tegenkom! (net als in het Duits, toch?)


 Ja. 
Maar: Ben je zeker dat dit ook niet betekent 'dat komt juist goed uit'.?  In deze laatste betekenis zou het Duitse 'das trifft' ook kunnen dienen(?)


----------



## Red Arrow

eno2 said:


> Dat botst dan vierkant met wat ik  in #3 aan Syzygy antwoordde. Daar kunnen we dan een boompje over opzetten, waar ik niet veel zin in heb, omdat er voor mij geen probleem is tussen het Duitse en het Nederlandse 'treffen'. Mijn probleem was met 'wiedergeben' en dat probleem is opgelost door de tovoeging van 'exact'. Treffen= Exact wiedergeben.


Hoe vertaal je deze zinnen naar het Nederlands met de woorden "treffen" of "raken"?
"Das trifft es."
"Das trifft den Punkt." 
"Was du sagst, gibt den tatsächlichen Sachverhalt exakt wieder." 


eno2 said:


> Nou, die opmerking begrijp ik dan ook weer niet. Voor mij  betekent  'je treft het' wel degelijk dat je geluk hebt. Je wil iets en je vraagt iets en de ander reageert met 'je treft het'. (Het is er of hij kan het doen, geven of antwoorden). Waarom zou je dat niet horen?


Ik had er niet goed over nagedacht, denk ik. Hier zeggen ze: "Je hebt het getroffen!" (voltooid tegenwoordige tijd)


eno2 said:


> Ja.
> Maar: Ben je zeker dat dit ook niet betekent 'dat komt juist goed uit'.?  In deze laatste betekenis zou het Duitse 'das trifft' ook kunnen dienen(?)


Ja, dat ook.

Vergeet niet dat "treffen" Duits is voor "ontmoeten" en dat waarschijnlijk de voornaamste betekenis is, terwijl in het Nederlands "raken" de voornaamste betekenis is. Beide talen hebben daarnaast nog andere betekenissen.


----------



## eno2

Feit is dat ik hoofdpijn krijg van die verschillende en gelijke en overlappende en niet overlappende betekenissen van die twee gelijke werkwoorden treffen en treffen . Pons geeft vijf hoofdbetekenissen (ontmoeten is de derde)   waarvan een met twee en  een met drie onderverdelingen met in totaal 47 specifieke betekenissen 



> Hoe vertaal je deze zinnen naar het Nederlands met de woorden "treffen" of "raken"?
> "Das trifft es."
> "Das trifft den Punkt."
> "Was du sagst, gibt den tatsächlichen Sachverhalt exakt wieder."



Ik heb niet beweerd dat alle gebruik van het Duitse treffen door het Nederlandse treffen kan vertaald worden.
Noch voel ik me verplicht raken of treffen te trachten te gebruiken voor het bekomen van een slechte vertaling waar ik liever een vrije vertaling zou gebruiken. Noch is het huidig niveau van mijn Duits iets om goede vertalingen mee te kunnen produceren. Ik hou me momenteel bezig met (het studeren van) basiszinnen en vocabulaire.
En waarom moet het met 'raken of treffen' zijn?

"Das trifft es." Raak, juist ,goed zo  (???)   Dat is er pal op (???)   Dat komt juist goed uit (???)
"Das trifft den Punkt." Dat is het punt.  (???)
"Was du sagst, gibt den tatsächlichen Sachverhalt exakt wieder."  Wat je zegt geeft exact de werkelijke toestand weer (???) Wat je daar zegt schetst/treft  exact de werkelijke toestand (???)

Ik heb een notitie in een aantal talen die zegt: την συναντά στο αεροδρόμιο...*er trifft sie am Flughafen* ....he meets her at the airport..... La encuentra en el aeropuerto...Il la rencontre à l'aéroport. Allemaal ontmoeten. Is dat voor ons 'ontmoeten' of 'treffen'?  In een bepaalde context zou 'treffen' kunnen. 

Voor wat de consultatie van de titel betreft:
Treffen  (Duits) = exact wiedergeben en dat lostte mijn twijfel op (zei ik al)


----------



## Red Arrow

Nu geef je me dus gelijk  Ik had het enkel over de drie zinnetjes. Ik antwoordde gewoon op Syzygy's vraag, niet op de jouwe.


----------

